
Parents financial advice is kind of wrong - paulpauper
https://www.wsj.com/articles/your-parents-financial-advice-is-kind-of-wrong-11568367000?mod=rsswn
======
amriksohata
Asian Indian parents. Hardly taught me any lessons about money but always set
an example of respecting your money and where it goes, that example has more
value to me in my life than any lessons. I am thrifty, know how to save and
understand that debt is bad. Example parenting is way better than anything

